# NFL Draft....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well.... instead of talking politics or virus.... I know it could go in the sports forum.... but nobody checks that anymore... LOL

What is peoples thoughts so far on the first round of the draft? Feel free to talk about your favorite teams.

I think the MN Vikings got exactly who they wanted too and gained a few draft picks to boot by moving back in the draft. I can see them moving around again with trades as well.  they could move up in the second round to gain another pick in that round or move up to get a possible DT, OT, or even another CB/S in the second round. If Winfield Jr. starts to slide a little I could see them getting him. Or they will hang with what they got and get lots of those 3rd round line man who either become good back ups or starters 2-3 years down the line. One guy I could see them stretch to get is a guy from St. Johns University in MN. His last name is Bartch (sp?). the guy is a possible project. But is huge, good speed, and strength. Only knock is he came from a D3 program. So does he have the skills to stay with people at the PRO level?

BTW... any packer fans upset with the pick. Just remember what happened last time.... In 2-3 years will Rodgers become a Viking..... oke:

Please feel free to chime in and talk about this.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vikings look like they got not only what they wanted, but what they needed. WR and CB.They still have 12 picks left.Since Speilman has been in charge, he has averaged 4 trades per draft. He will definitely make some more today and tomorrow. From what it sounds, they want to make a trade with Washington for a left tackle. Just depends on what the Redskins want. They also need a defensive end.

I think they could also draft another CB since there still are some good ones left. The problem with Winfield Jr. is that they need CB and not safeties.

Can't believe the Pukers drafted a QB. They were 1 game away from the Superbowl and have poor WR. Wonder what Rogers thinks about it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree on the CB for the Vikings.

I too have heard the rumblings about the Washington Tackle. I heard that they might Trade the S harris. It would be about an even trade on the salary cap hit.

The rumblings about a Safety is because Smith is getting towards the end of his career. even though he doesn't show it. But by age he has about 2 years left if that. Also they say that Winfield Jr. can play a "nickle" CB and move into Safety if Smith or Harris gets injured, traded, or stops producing.

I honestly see them possibly getting that Johnson from the gophers if he is available in the 3-4 rounds and with the extra picks they got to use.

I can also see them today go and get a DE or DT. yesterday while I was bored not seeing turkeys while hunting. I read that Griffin is still not totally off the table about coming back to the Vikings. They all need to see how the draft goes for the Vikings as well as the rest of the league. But that could be really interesting... I don't know how they can afford him. But one never knows.

I talked with a couple of my friends who are puker fans and one said he called it when Love dropped. He said that if they don't get a WR in the second round then they screwed up. But as of now he doesn't mind that pick. The other two friends were upset and wanted them to get WR or OL depth.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I understand the Packers drafting a QB, but they just sign Rodgers to an extension. Doesn't make sense to me, but my draft philosophy is the first round should be an immediate impact the following year! Two years in a row where that did not happen!
Lots of draft left though, hopefully the remaining picks will be better!!

We're better than the queenies though, oke: :rollin: :rock:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

A running back????? WTF uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Rick Speilman is know for making trades for the draft.He traded their second pick in the 3rd round to New Orleans for 4 picks today. If they keep them all he will have 17 picks. Must be a record. Basically with the way the predraft and draft are being run.....They don't have to get into the free for all to sign undrafted rookies after it is over. Of course most of them will be special team and practice squad players.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is crazy the amount of draft picks that Rick S did. Then we did some other moves to give us more picks for next year.

It will be interesting to see if the two CB's they drafted in the first 3 rounds pan out. They say the second CB they drafted would have been a late 1st round or early 2nd round guy if he would have ran a faster 40 yard dash time at the NFL Combine. So getting him where they did in round 3 could be a steal.

The OT they drafted in the round 2 is interesting pic. They say he is a little bit of a work in progress. But he as huge up side potential. If you look at him it seems he has some "baby fat". Like if he gets on an NFL weight program he could fill out some more. Plus they love his length and zone blocking ability.

Only time will see on all of these. I was disappointed they didn't draft the MN gophers WR Johnson. I think he will be one of those pro's who will have a good career. With surprising numbers. He wont be a #1 WR on a team. But he could be that #2 guy who has a good career with sneaky good numbers. Especially in TB when you have Godwin and now Brady who loves throwing to "slot" WR. But I guess that is why they passed on him. Thelin and the #1 Draft pick of Jefferson are both slot type guys. So they didn't need a 3rd one.

HOW ABOUT THOSE PACKERS...&#8230; Not getting Rodgers any help in the draft at the WR position. They only picked up 2 offensive "weapons".... a TE which they need help at. And a RB.... what about JONES..... I guess 1000+ yards rushing and 16 TD's isn't good enough.... LOL I know they got this guy to help take the "load" off of Jones...but what about Williams???. But why didn't they draft a WR that this draft was full of. SEE my above about Johnson.

I do like the Pick they did with the Michigan G Runyun&#8230;. That guy was a mauler type run blocker at Michigan. They also got a Gopher in Martin. He is a solid LB that in two years will be a good main stay for them. Good against the Run but lacks a little in coverage. He needs work with NFL coaches or he will be an only run down type of player.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Tough draft for many Packer fans to swallow!!!
For many reasons!


----------

